# Pump Received



## martindt1606 (Oct 12, 2012)

Just taken delivery of my insulin pump - expected an Animas 2020 but have received the Vibe.

Appointment with DSN and Animas rep on Monday - looking forward to the new challenge.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 12, 2012)

Excellent! Hope all goes smoothly Martin!


----------



## Howard DJ Dutton (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice one, i can remeber along time ago my sister having a trial of the new idea of pumps, she thought it would never catch on, but as technology progresses, they seem to be getting ever so more popular, and even more technical to do everyhting for you.

Hope the transition goes well for you

Regards Howard


----------



## pgcity (Oct 12, 2012)

Good stuff. Hope it goes well


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 12, 2012)

Perfect timing - did you see the thread about 'Pumping insulin' finally appearing on Amazon? 

Hope your first few weeks/months on a pump go well. Have you decided what you will call it yet?


----------



## martindt1606 (Oct 12, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Perfect timing - did you see the thread about 'Pumping insulin' finally appearing on Amazon?
> 
> Hope your first few weeks/months on a pump go well. Have you decided what you will call it yet?



Yes I saw that the book was at a reasonable price.

Is it traditional to give the pump a name?  I suspect I may call it (or should that be me) a number of expletives over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 12, 2012)

Good luck with it all, keeps us posted to how it goes..........


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 12, 2012)

martindt1606 said:


> Yes I saw that the book was at a reasonable price.
> 
> Is it traditional to give the pump a name?  I suspect I may call it (or should that be me) a number of expletives over the next couple of weeks.



Maybe it was just the people I was in contact with immediately prior to starting with Artoo, but lots of people seem to .

I particularly liked Tim from Shootup's 'Engelbert Pumperdink'


----------



## trophywench (Oct 12, 2012)

I haven't a name for mine either.  Other than as you say - You stupid thing, or El Pumpo if I'm feeling kinder.

(Come to think whilst holidaying in Spain many years ago, ISTR certain persons prone to flatulence deciding that was actually Spanish for  a fart ....... and giggling quite a lot ......)

Whatever you call it or don't - jolly good luck!


----------



## Steff (Oct 12, 2012)

Martin all the best with your pump


----------



## schmeezle (Oct 12, 2012)

One step closer!  Nice to have cgm option.  No name here either.

Best of luck!


----------



## velcrohead (Oct 15, 2012)

I have the Vibe too and get along with it ok.
The CGM option in this country is a wate of time though unless you have deep pockets.


----------

